# Alienware TactX Keyboard Tasten?



## Noctor (7. März 2010)

Hi, ich bin stolzer Besitzer einer Alienware TactX Tastatur. Leider hab ich keine Ahnung, wozu die beiden Extratasten neben den Makro-Reitern über den F-Tasten dienen. Das sind einmal die Taste mit dem R und dem komischen Zeichen und dieser Schiebe-Regler wiederum mit komischem Zeichen in silber. 
Hoffe, mir kann einer weiterhelfen. hier noch ein Bild zu der Tastatur.
___________________
mfg Noctor


----------



## Superwip (7. März 2010)

Die eine Taste dient zum Schnellaufzeichnen von Makros ohne Treiber, der Schieberegler deaktiviert die Windowstaste damit diese nicht versehentlich beim Zocken mit potentiell fatalen Folgen gedrückt wird


----------



## Noctor (8. März 2010)

Ty für die Antwort! Wie genau funktioniert das Schnellaufzeichnen von Makros?


----------



## EinarN (8. März 2010)

@ Noctor

Kanst du mir mal verraten von wo du die Gekauft hast ?


----------



## Infin1ty (8. März 2010)

Das Teil sieht vom Layout haargenau wie ne G15, nur eben ohne
Display und potthässlich  Und dann soll es auch noch mehr als ne G15
kosten... Typisch Alienware. 

Sind genau die gleichen tasten wie bei der G15.


----------



## Noctor (8. März 2010)

Bei Dell hab ich die gekauft(klick). Also ich finde, dass die einfach hammergeil aussieht! Erstrecht die Beleuchtung... Ist halt Ansichtssache. Ich finde die G15 optisch eher nicht so... Kenn einen, der die hat.


----------



## Infin1ty (8. März 2010)

Der Preis, der Preis 

Das Ding ist teurer als ne G15..


----------



## Noctor (8. März 2010)

Ich weiß, ich weiß 

Die Beleuchtung ist aber auch cooler als bei der G15..


----------



## EinarN (8. März 2010)

Cool, Danke !

Ich finde bei derer nicht nur das Design gut sondern auch dese Beleuchtung.
Man kann sich es nach Bedarf in alle erdenkliche Farben anpassen und besonders wen man nachts fiel an den Rechner sitzt, Beleuchtete Tasten sind das A und O, Besonders für die Augen und man muss nicht das Gerele licht im wohnzimmer an lassen und somit auch jede menge Strom Sparen. Da gleicht sich der Preis der Tastatur in null comma nichts aus.


----------



## Infin1ty (8. März 2010)

Nein, tut er nicht, da eine G15 die Hälfte kostet und auch beleuchtete tasten und zudem ein Display und Software auf dem Display hat, ich kann auf meiner sogar RSS lesen


----------



## EinarN (8. März 2010)

Mit G15 meinst du diese Logitech?
Das ding ist mir zu plumpig und kostet auch gut 100 EURO


----------



## Totenengel15 (3. Mai 2011)

Hi! Ich hab mir die Alienware Tactx Tastatur gekauft, bin eig. sehr zufrieden ausser, dass ich die Farben der Tasten nicht ändern kann 
Könnte mir mal jemand helfen?
Danke


----------

